# Oldest surviving former Pullman porter



## surfgeek (Jul 9, 2010)

This is pretty sweet...an audio slide show/slice o' life about the oldest surviving (100 years old)Pullman/UP porter.

 

LA Times


----------



## George (Jul 9, 2010)

His name isn't "George"?


----------



## lthanlon (Jul 9, 2010)

What a heartwarming story. Elegantly presented. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow. Thanks for posting that! I really enjoyed it.


----------



## como (Jul 15, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Wow. Thanks for posting that! I really enjoyed it.


You guys might want to read "Those Pullman Blues" an excellent book on the lives of Pullman Porters and some early Amtrak employees.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 16, 2010)

As it turns out, there's an even older surviving Pullman porter. His brother saw the story about Lee Wesley Gibson (above), and apparently made some calls...

105-year-old fondly recalls his days as a Pullman porter

"Ben Isaacs was also a Pullman porter. He began his railroad career in April 1936, according to the Chicago-based Newberry Library, which keeps data on Pullman employees. Isaacs retired in December 1968, records from the U.S. Railroad Retirement Board show.

"Most important, Isaacs was born Sept. 8, 1904 — six years before Gibson. That would make him 105."


----------

